# Sermon Text for Presbytery -- Good Choice?



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is the sermon text I have decided to preach for the upcoming meeting of presbytery next week. I wrote an exegesis paper on verses 24-26 a few years ago in seminary. I'm wondering what folks think and if anyone has ever heard a sermon preached on this text.



> Now the Lord said to Moses in Midian, "Go back to Egypt, for all the men who were seeking your life are dead." So Moses took his wife and his sons and mounted them on a donkey, and returned to the land of Egypt. Moses also took the staff of God in his hand. The Lord said to Moses, "When you go back to Egypt see that you perform before Pharaoh all the wonders which I have put in your power; but I will harden his heart so that he will not let the people go. "Then you shall say to Pharaoh, `Thus says the Lord, "Israel is My son, My firstborn. "So I said to you, `Let My son go that he may serve Me'; but you have refused to let him go. Behold, I will kill your son, your firstborn." ' "
> Now it came about at the lodging place on the way that the Lord met him and sought to put him to death. Then Zipporah took a flint and cut off her son's foreskin and threw it at Moses' feet, and she said, "You are indeed a bridegroom of blood to me." So He let him alone. At that time she said, "You are a bridegroom of blood"--because of the circumcision." ~ Exodus 4:19-26


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 24, 2009)

What direction or focus will the sermon take?


----------



## rgray (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think I've heard a sermon on it... but my memory is foggy.

There is some interesting Hebrew in that text. Is the Lord about to kill Moses or his child?

and what does a "bridegroom of blood" mean?

It is a fairly enigmatic text and challenging to preach, but I'm sure it would be a blessing to hear what you have uncovered in your study of it.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Since I'll be preaching to presbytery, a major focus will be how Moses is God's "spokesman" (so to speak, apart from the whole Aaron thing...), but how he did not keep up covenantal commitments by circumcising his son. I will challenge the ministers and elders to remain faithful to their covenant vows before God when they were ordained. Other major emphasises will be the killing of the firstborn and the bridegroom of blood references, which ultimately foreshadow the work of Christ.

Rob (and anyone else), I think I have an electronic copy of that exegesis paper I did on the passage. PM me with your email address and I'll send you a copy (assuming I can find it).


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

I did find a copy of the paper. I've already emailed a copy to Frank. If anyone else wants on, let me know.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Since I'll be preaching to presbytery, a major focus will be how Moses is God's "spokesman" (so to speak, apart from the whole Aaron thing...), but how he did not keep up covenantal commitments by circumcising his son. I will challenge the ministers and elders to remain faithful to their covenant vows before God when they were ordained. Other major emphasises will be the killing of the firstborn and the bridegroom of blood references, which ultimately foreshadow the work of Christ.
> 
> Rob (and anyone else), I think I have an electronic copy of that exegesis paper I did on the passage. PM me with your email address and I'll send you a copy (assuming I can find it).



See John Currid's commentary on this passage. You may find it very helpful.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

Puritan Sailor said:


> See John Currid's commentary on this passage. You may find it very helpful.



Thanks. Where might I find this?


----------



## kevin.carroll (Feb 25, 2009)

Currid rocks on that passage. Just keep him away from discussions of typology.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 25, 2009)

kevin.carroll said:


> Currid rocks on that passage. Just keep him away from discussions of typology.



Funny. That is one of the few passages where I am not convinced Currid is right in his commentary.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> kevin.carroll said:
> 
> 
> > Currid rocks on that passage. Just keep him away from discussions of typology.
> ...



LOL. It is an extremely difficult passage. Thanks for the reference help, btw, Fred.


----------

